# Memories of Thailand Lace Knit Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for $2.50 at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thailand-memories-knit-lace-scarf

Ive lived in Thailand most of the time since late 1998 and wanted to create a design that reminds me of the many temples that are found throughout the country. This design incorporates temple roofs, unopened lotus buds, and the leaves of the sacred Bodhi tree - all elements found in Buddhist temples.

The yarn for the project is Manos Silk Fino blend (merino and silk) in the color Topaz, which is similar to the color of the robes worn by many monks. (I used most of 2 50-gram skeins knitting the scarf with 3.5mm knitting needles (US 4).

This scarf is knit in 2 pieces that are grafted by using a simple Kitchener garter graft. The leaf edging is incorporated into the main pattern and knit along with the body of the scarf.

I found this Manos yarn wonderful to work with and it provides very good stitch definition, as well as a range of tones, being a hand-dyed product.

If you have some previous lace knitting experience you should enjoy knitting this pattern. I can always be reached for help by PM or Ravelry message.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

That is stunning! Thank you for sharing it! Beautiful work!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

CuriousKitty said:


> That is stunning! Thank you for sharing it! Beautiful work!


 :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

It definitely has an Oriental flair to it. Reminds me of Japanese temples also. Very pretty. Great color.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Sawatdee, ka,
I really treasure the memory of the two years I spent at Korat Royal Thai Air Base and this would be a great reminder of the temples and amazing lotus flowers. It's gorgeous.
If you come up with any more Thai-style patterns, please post them.
Khap Kuhn, ka


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks. Glad you like my new design.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> Sawatdee, ka,
> I really treasure the memory of the two years I spent at Korat Royal Thai Air Base and this would be a great reminder of the temples and amazing lotus flowers. It's gorgeous.
> If you come up with any more Thai-style patterns, please post them.
> Khap Kuhn, ka


Kop khun maak!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> Kop khun maak!


Mai pen lai, ka.
(You probably say "rai", but in Korat 'r' and 'l' are substituted for each other. So I guess that makes us a little different)


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

out of this world drop dead pretty thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That is truly gorgeous!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like this and love the Autumn Shadexx


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking! It looks like a grand prize winner to me, especially how you have displayed it! Thank you for sharing it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a magnificent scarf.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow!!! What a lovely lovely scarf!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful scarf.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yet another special pattern you have created. This one is especially beautiful and really calls to me. The Manos yarn is gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Quite beautiful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Micheal! Another beautiful piece of designing and such lovely work also love the colour you have used.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, gorgeous pattern


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate the compliments on this design. It was a delight to work on and a pleasure to knit.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Truly beautiful pattern complemented by lovely colour. Lovely piece of work alltogether.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! ;0)


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Just beautiful. Love it.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Thank you for posting it


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely textured stitch! Well done!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So very pretty. And I liked the symbols in it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful..xo


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

You're all so supportive. Thanks again. If anyone is interested in the scarf rather than the pattern it's available - as are some of my others. PM me.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonderfully stunning!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW you do beautiful work!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely scarf! A perfect pairing of yarn and design, beautifully knitted. Love how the design elements come together harmoniously. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

All the kind words are really appreciated. Hope some of you give this one a try.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like this pattern. Is it charted only or are written instructions provided?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> I really like this pattern. Is it charted only or are written instructions provided?


So glad you like it. Written instructions are provided - no charts. / Michael


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Woohoo! thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the inspiration behind your beautiful work!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks kiwiannie and Rainebo!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

another beautiful design


----------

